# Nanny work as english speaker



## cleah (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi all, I am looking for work as a nanny/english teacher until approx March next year ..longer if I it works out. I will have time to do a TESOL course next year.I have had some great hols in Thailand, and now I would ike to live in Thailand and see how the expat life is(as opposed to holidays) I did spend some years growing up as a expat kid in PNG and elsewhere and loved it...mostly! Am I wasting my time looking for work in Thailand at present? Thankyou.


----------



## JustChris (Jun 4, 2009)

What type of visa do you have?


----------

